# Otter Trapping Question



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

There are otter tracks all around the bank at a river I am trapping. Is there any way I can dirthole an otter? because I don't have a big enough live trap. and no snares. Plus I don't want to use conibears for the fear of cats or dogs getting in them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

try a blind set with a drowner. there must be a slide you can find that you could set the bottom of easily. or you could try a coni under a dive stick/log. supposedly otters will dive just underneath a stick instead of all the way to the bottom like beaver. a baited pocket set could work too. or make whatever set you made to catch that otter back in november. hell, try em all and see which one works first :beer:


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Another possible option, depending on how clear the water is, is to wrap a rock in tinfoil, place it in a square bucket sealed off with a 220, then place the set under the water. The tinfoil is supposed to replicate the glisten of a fish and the otter will go to investigate. I've personally never tried this set but my trapping mentor has used it with good results.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

TL1, i really like the idea behind that method. haha, i wish we could trap otter here so i could give it a try. it just sounds fun to try. i might even try scaling that down a little bit and try and take some mink with it. i love unconventional sets.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah it is definitely an unconventional set, but it works. if you do use it, let me know your results. I know you want the bucket facing directly upwards to catch some sun. I would guess an ideal location for mink would find a high bank they are traveling then have the set below. Then the mink would be elevated and get a view down into the bucket. Just something to think about.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

scent mounds that are set for beaver also work for otter. They tend to be curious critters and will take a look at the hunk of mud. If you find a dam crossover, another hot spot. shallow dive sets work also, not all the way to the bottom like MS27 mentioned. If you're doing a dirthole type set, ie pocket set, just throw some fish in the hole, you might end up with some mink or **** too. nothing wrong with that.

I know you don't want dogs and cats in the traps or snares, but I'd say that a 330 connibear would work the best, just make sure you have it in the water and out of reach of the dogs.

xdeano


----------

